# Anybody using the Mk-370 saw



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying one for small jobs and not dragging my 
DeWalt 2400 around.Any input would be appreciated

Thanks in advance PATRICK

small jobs, Back splashes, showers and bathroom floors
Cutting mostly 12x12 porcelain and ceramic


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I had two of them at one time for two crews . They are really nice saws . I just bought m-k 101 . M-k brand is the only tile saws I buy .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I did change the water pump in one of them once . Other then that I had no problems over 10 years or so of use .


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Same here, good saw but went thru a water pump.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Still use one to this day. An older version. Actually it gets used all year round.

Like others, only thing that has gone up was the water pump. Fairly cheap replacement after around 12 years of use.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Isn't it a little too loud? The 660 direct drive is very quiet.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I have had one for about six years I like it but it is loud.
also when I try to bevel a tile 45* with the saw tilted it does not track straight for chit and binds the blade. all it is is a grinder mounted vertical
nicko


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I cut the tile straight then freehand the 45 with the grinder.


----------

